# Copper and his cucumber bush



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Never shy away from doing things that remind you of them ~ They watch over you daily from The Bridge and will send happy memories.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aaaaah.....nice memories! Sweet Copper! I planted some baby cukes in a lower planter this year. I sure hope Toby doesn't discover them....he loves bell peppers so those are elevated!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree with Steve. I think you should plant them. It could be a nice way to honor Copper and remember the sweet things that you loved about him. 

Love his sweet face in the picture too. :--heart:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How nice to see your Copper boy again  I'm sure he loved his cucumber snacks like Tucker did with his cherry tomatoes and green beans.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper only ate the cucumbers. Nothing else appealed to him so I just planted those for him and he had the run of the garden. Of course it is tiny so that isn't saying much.

My friend stopped by to pick up some produce while I was at work and fussed at Copper for raiding the cukes. She said he ran and pulled the vine out 8'. she almost lost her garden raiding rights for fussing at my boy.

I was so amazed at him eating the cucumbers, I can't imagine what I would have thought if he was a true connoisseur like your guys.:uhoh:

GC - it is good to see tucker again too.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fresh cukes from the garden are kinda spiny and prickly right? I never planted them as they do not agree with my stomach, but remember picking them as a kid. Maybe Copper liked the sensation, silly boy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I planted the little pickling cucumbers and he never let them get big enough to be very spiny and they don't have many spines anyway. Most were no longer than 1.5" before he found them.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Those pictures of copper with the cucumber bushes are so precious! He had such a wonderful life after he adopted you. Very special and priceless memories. I always love seeing his sweet sugar face.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Aw such precious memories! He looks so proud of his cucumber bush =) I'd say plant them...give him more incentive to visit


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

beautiful, beautiful pictures of Copper and Tucker.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Never shy away from doing things that remind you of them ~ They watch over you daily from The Bridge and will send happy memories.


Nicely said Steve. 

Copper Dog knew a good treat in the garden I must add. Tuff will steal one in a minute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom and GoldenCamper*

Coppers Mom and Golden Camper

Thank you for sharing those precious memories of Copper and Tucker.
Steve is right: They are always sending us "GIFTS" FROM the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

sharlin said:


> Never shy away from doing things that remind you of them ~ They watch over you daily from The Bridge and will send happy memories.


 
I agree, I think you should plant them this year to honor sweet Cooper.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I think that you should plant cucumbers again this year. Copper is waiting for them.

Hugs


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*I don't know why I missed this picture of handsome Tucker*



GoldenCamper said:


> How nice to see your Copper boy again  I'm sure he loved his cucumber snacks like Tucker did with his cherry tomatoes and green beans.


I'm so sorry that I missed this picture of Tucker. That is so sweet. I'll bet he's just waiting for those tomatoes and green beans to get ripe!! It hurts so much to loose them, but they sure do leave us with such sweet memories! 

I don't have any pictures of this, but our Golda used to wait for the beefsteak tomatoes to get ripe when we lived in California. All three would wait. They'd lay right next to the bushes and nudge them when they were ripe. He loved to bite into them and they would gush all over him. Then he'd spend the rest of the afternoon licking it off his beautiful blonde fur.


----------

